
What is the dead canine pendent in so many portraits of Habsburg royals? - jamesdftx
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/6l1yr5/what_is_the_symbology_of_the_dead_canine_pendent/
======
borne0
Actually I just looked it up, it identifies the wearer as a Christian Soldier.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_Christianus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_Christianus)

~~~
jamesdftx
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Golden_Fleece](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Golden_Fleece)

------
borne0
not sure but looks more like a ram to me

~~~
jamesdftx
Yeah, I saw this and made an edit in the reddit post :P

